# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء أهداءات فـــــــك شفرة البلاكبيري بالمجان وبعض هواتف zte

## dreamlaod

المطلوب: *وضع ايمي الخاص بهواتف* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]lackberry وهواتف ZTE*بخصوص اجهزة البلاكربيري
يجب وضع MEP او  PDR* *
Le PRD est noté sous la batterie. * *فقط *

----------


## nimocharaf

zte sfr 112 noir 353894032108085     شكرا

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيرا  
وبارك فيك واسعدك 
وشكرا لالك ع الاضافات القييمه

----------

